# Bedded Spanish Mackerel



## chilerelleno (May 19, 2018)

No smoking or grilling going on here, but a danged tasty way to prepare any fish.

*Bedded Spanish Mackerel
*
Preheat oven to 450°
Enough fillets to fill whatever baking dishes(s) you plan on using.
I had plenty of fresh caught Spanish mackerel for these.

Thinly sliced Bell Peppers, Onions and minced garlic
1-2 cans of Rotel per dish
1 stick of melted butter per dish
Herbs and spices

Make a bed of the veggies and herbs/spices
Dredge fillets in butter and lay atop bed
Season fillets with whichever spices you like
Pour remaining butter around fish and into the bed

Bake until fish is done and flaky, serve piping hot.








Lemon Pepper












Cajun Spiced












Sorry, no money shot this time.
But it was plated with saffron rice and Texas toast.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 19, 2018)

This is fishing season for me right now, work like a dog all week, fish on Saturday, recover on Sunday, rinse and repeat.
Been slaying the Spanish/Kings, whupping up on some Blues, pounding some Pompano and savaging the Speckled trout.

The second best ting about fishing is the eating.

Here are some of my recent catches.

















And some plated shots from the week before

Pan Fried Speckled Trout







Grilled Florida Pompano


----------



## zippy12 (May 19, 2018)

Great looking meal!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## gmc2003 (May 19, 2018)

Looks mighty tasty John, bet that would taste good with our lake trout.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## tropics (May 19, 2018)

Chili That looks great I just brought home a bunch of Haddock,that looks like a good way to do some.Likes
Richie
Nice White color and tasty


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2018)

Everything looks delicious as usual!
Looks like your having too much fun!!
Al


----------



## bdskelly (May 19, 2018)

Magnificent post. Awesome Bull Red! Like B


----------



## chilerelleno (May 19, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Magnificent post. Awesome Bull Red! Like B


Thanks Brian, not a Red drum but a Black drum aka Big Ugly.
The Blacks aren't good eating after they get older and lose their juvenile stripes, flesh becomes coarse and too many parasitic worms.  Some people do use them though, they make faux crabmeat.
However the juveniles aka Puppy drum are fantastic table fare.

Rod: Shimano Teramar, 6'6", Med/X Fast, 6-12lb
Reel: Penn 4400SS spooled with 10lb mono
12lb FC leader, #10 treble and a tiny freelined live shrimp
He was an approx 45 minute fight, took me about an 1/8th of a mile along the pier.
Almost too big for my 36" hoop net, weighed in at 31lbs 7ozs.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 19, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> Great looking meal!  Thanks for sharing





gmc2003 said:


> Looks mighty tasty John, bet that would taste good with our lake trout.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris





tropics said:


> Chili That looks great I just brought home a bunch of Haddock,that looks like a good way to do some.Likes
> Richie





SmokinAl said:


> Everything looks delicious as usual!
> Looks like your having too much fun!!
> Al


Thanks guys, appreciate the replies and Likes.
Very tasty indeed, and yeah it works great with almost any fish.
Love to fish, love to cook and the real reward is the eating.


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 19, 2018)

Man ohh man!  Everything looks great!  So many different types of ocean fish! I’m used to just plan crappie, bass and walleye!


----------

